
Open Sourcing a Python Project the Right Way - Perados
https://jeffknupp.com/blog/2013/08/16/open-sourcing-a-python-project-the-right-way/
======
dozzie
GitHub is not _the_ right way to publish something.

~~~
viraptor
Would you care to elaborate?

~~~
dozzie
First, there are other valid options, like BitBucket or GitLab. Second, if
GitHub deteriorates for any reason (and it _will_ happen sooner or later; ten
years ago nobody would have even think that SourceForge could go awry, and
look at it today), you'll need to update all the possible places where it was
mentioned as a distribution point. Thus, you should treat it as an auxiliary
thing, and host the canonical distribution yourself.

~~~
viraptor
Nobody said not to upload to BB or GL. GH is just a more popular option. You
still have to choose one canonical distribution point and I would put money on
your own hosting failing both earlier and more often than GH.

I think your issue here is rather personal against GH. You could say exactly
the same things about uploading to BB. And you could say the same about
uploading to PyPi rather than own repo, but didn't - why?

~~~
dozzie
> Nobody said not to upload to BB or GL. GH is just a more popular option.

I don't know if you have noticed, but I put an emphasis on the word _the_ of a
phrase "the right way". If it was " _a_ right way", I wouldn't ever speak up.

> You still have to choose one canonical distribution point and I would put
> money on your own hosting failing both earlier and more often than GH.

OK, how would you send me your money? GitHub has experienced three or four
outages in my recent memory, while my hosting remained on-line.

And you miss the point completely. It's not about nine nines of uptime, it's
about having control over communication channels. Primary/canonical/always up-
to-date one you should host yourself, because you _won 't migrate from it_ to
elsewhere, barring getting a new domain name.

Any third party repository hosting, now with us having git (or any DVCS, for
that matter), may easily be an _auxiliary_ distribution point. It may even
handle most of the traffic, sure, but it's a _mirror_ , not the source of
truth.

> I think your issue here is rather personal against GH. You could say exactly
> the same things about uploading to BB.

No, it is nowhere near personal. You really think I would react differently if
the article claimed BitBucket be _the_ right way?

> And you could say the same about uploading to PyPi rather than own repo, but
> didn't - why?

No, you couldn't. PyPI as a distribution point is OK-ish, but it rarely is the
only one, and PyPI doesn't give you repository hosting, so you still need that
one.

